# Alternate plan, since Altamaha is a bust!



## Apex Predator (Jan 29, 2010)

The hunt is still on for those that would like to attend.  We are planning a Ft Stewart hunt instead.  All the info on Stewart can be found here:

http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wild...ome page.htm

Passes are $60 per year, or $15 per day.  You can buy your pass and hunt the same day.  The pass and permit office hours are:  Monday - Friday: 11:00 AM - 6:00 PM, Holidays, Saturday & Sunday (& Training Holidays): 7:00 AM - 3:00 PM.  You will need a copy of your hunter saftey certificate and a drivers license to obtain a permit.

We will be staying in the camp site.  Buckbacks and myself will be arriving Thursday morning the 4th and staying until Sunday the 7th.

There are plenty of hogs.  We can answer questions about the check in/out procedures.  It is all done by phone.  We will print out the area status sheet showing the open areas ahead of time.  

Should be a good time.  Where else can you hunt up to 250,ooo acres of prime habitat?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 29, 2010)

Marty I will do my best to be there! I may be by myself though unless anyone from the Albany area wants to go with me.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 29, 2010)

You need to grab Clay and bring him with you!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 29, 2010)

I talked with him and he wants to go just might not be able to.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 29, 2010)

So is it just going to be the 3 of us? Who all is going to try to be there?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 29, 2010)

Mark Land is pretty firm, and he is trying to bring someone.  Don't let the numbers discourage you.  We will have a good hunt!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh i won't! I will still come if it was just the three of us! I was wanting to hunt ft Stewart so this is going to be a good chance for me to go.
I will be giving you a call in the next few days


----------



## SOS (Jan 29, 2010)

Ft. Stewart is pretty good.  Some of the roads may be wicked with the wet fall/winter.  You may want to double check that there aren't any big manuevers on-going.  Went there a couple of years ago and only a couple of units were open ... and the roads were scary from all the humvee/tank traffic.  Have fun, kill on for me.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 29, 2010)

I`ll hunt with you fellers on Friday then I gotta go to work.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 29, 2010)

Gonna go out there Sunday after the rain and look for tracks...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 29, 2010)

Plenty of areas open the next few days.  We should be there mid day Thursday Robert.  Give me a call when you are ready to hunt.  We may need your experience in the area! 

If anyone needs to talk to me, please call.  Just remember that I may be at my day job, so please leave a msg and I will return your call.  912-297-0044


----------



## D.J. Smith (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been hunt'in there on the weekends, plenty of hog sign, got on a piggie sow today and let her go, I'll be there in the morn'in chase'in hawgs around!!!! The roads are in good shape and the water was fall'in, untill all that rain lastnight and today!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2010)

Me, Marty and DJ met up this am. I got on a group of 15 that had a 300lb boar and 3 200lb sows in it. I shot a 40lber. With the squeling the boar and 3 sows charged in and almost put me up a tree. They rushed in to 10 yds because that's how close the littler ones were. Complete pass thru right behind shoulder and followed blood for 250 yds  ( I think the rest were toting him away)and No Hog.
It was the closest I have ever felt to being charged, couldn't get another arrow out and had 1 hand on the tree bout to jump.
One word and my favorite "Intense"


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 31, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Me, Marty and DJ met up this am. I got on a group of 15 that had a 300lb boar and 3 200lb sows in it. I shot a 40lber. With the squeling the boar and 3 sows charged in and almost put me up a tree. They rushed in to 10 yds because that's how close the littler ones were. Complete pass thru right behind shoulder and followed blood for 250 yds  ( I think the rest were toting him away)and No Hog.
> It was the closest I have ever felt to being charged, couldn't get another arrow out and had 1 hand on the tree bout to jump.
> One word and my favorite "Intense"



Yep.....When they do that...It makes wish you had tennis shoes on instead of your hunting boots...


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 31, 2010)

We have got their number guys, thanks to DJ!  Come and join us for pork chops this coming weekend.  Don't forget to bring your orange vests!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 1, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> We have got their number guys, thanks to DJ!  Come and join us for pork chops this coming weekend.  Don't forget to bring your orange vests!



Just curious... are the orange vests required or suggested? With it being small game season I would think it would not be required, but anytime there are rifles in the woods it sure is suggested.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 1, 2010)

Required always at stewart w 2 exceptions. Turkey and archery season.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 1, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Required always at stewart w 2 exceptions. Turkey and archery season.



Thanks


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish I could make it but work and David's basketball game on Saturday has me staying here. That's not to said I haven't been looking for some pigs after work and weekends down the road in Wilkes Co.. Good luck to all of ya. Needs some pictures. Mike  ( Man I've got to retire)


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 2, 2010)

My plans are to leave Thursday around lunch.
 Can't wait!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 2, 2010)

We will see you in camp that night.  I'm really excited about the hunt!  I wish more could join us.  I plan to kill a couple myself!    I have a new bow that hasn't tasted blood yet, and she's hungry!


----------



## markland (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in and got my days off so I will be heading down early Thur morn and try and make it there by lunch to get my pass and start hunting.  Looking forward to this for a long time and can't wait to get there and hunt with ya'll again.  See ya soon!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 2, 2010)

Well heck I may even leave thursday morning so i can hunt that afternoon!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2010)

We will be there around noon to set up camp


----------



## robert carter (Feb 2, 2010)

Went through today on the way to Savannah. Pigs were rooting beside the highway on 144.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Went through today on the way to Savannah. Pigs were rooting beside the highway on 144.RC



Shhhhhhhhh......  I got one spot picked out already real close to 144


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, we saw that on Sun afternoon.


----------



## markland (Feb 2, 2010)

Shhhhh!  Ya'll be quiet!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 2, 2010)

Hwy 144 is over 30 miles through there!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 2, 2010)

Also saw 6 gobblers.RC


----------



## D.J. Smith (Feb 3, 2010)

Work sucks!!!! But I will be there Friday mor'in!! I sure hope there are some hawgs left when I get down there.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2010)

Meet us at the camp around 0630!  Hopefully Robert sees this.  We can formulate a good plan before heading out.

Just look for Martins 30' tow behind camper.  He drives a white king cab full size, and I drive a silver gray Suburban.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 3, 2010)

DJ we will even cook ya breakfast if ya get there early enough. 

Eric I know u lookin so come and swing by!


----------



## markland (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be rolling up in the Black Excursion tomorrow, see ya there!


----------



## gsubo (Feb 3, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> DJ we will even cook ya breakfast if ya get there early enough.
> 
> Eric I know u lookin so come and swing by!



Lol..ya caught me. Unfortunately I don't have a trad bow right now..but i am waiting on my next custom bow but it'll be a few weeks before its ready. Just couldnt stay away..I had alot of fun shootin my bow last year and huntin with it and want to get back into it more.  

Im just makin sure ya'll dont give all my spots away along 144..lol.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Buckbacks & Apex, I like pork with my eggs I will see ya'll Friday mor'in. Did ya'll make a afternoon hunt today, And luck????


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2010)

We aren't gonna be there until tomorrow noon.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 4, 2010)

Better pack a rainsuit.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2010)

Me n stick-n-string just had a sow bed down 20 yds from us n feed 10 little ones. It was cool!


----------



## Elbow (Feb 4, 2010)

Keep the stories coming! Makes us feel like we are there with you guys!
El


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I imagine they was huddled together to stay warm!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2010)

We have our 1st miss! Stick-n-string(johnathon) will have to tell his story later,,,


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah yeah I missed! 
Well what happen was I stalking the edge of the swamp where it met the pines. As I rounded the corner I saw him feeding. So I quickly went into stalk mode! I was able to get within 20 yards and stopped to  checked the wind. The wind was crossing just behind him so I couldn't go ahead and behind him was too much brush, So I couldn't any closer. At 20 yards at a 120-150lb hog I was pretty confident I could make the shot, maybe too confident!
Well at the shot, I never saw my arrow so I didn't know where it went, but the hog ran about 10 yards stopped and looked around to c what happen. After that he just trotted off knowing something just happen but didn't know exactly what!

Oh well I still had a blast and got a couple of days left!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool time in the woods hunting, Jonathan!!!!! You'll get it next time for sure!!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Feb 4, 2010)

Stick N String....that's too bad but at least you got to take a shot! Wonder where your arrow went? Sounds like you had good shooting advantage.
El


----------



## Al33 (Feb 4, 2010)

No doubt that was exciting Jonathan. Hang in there buddy I'm rootin' for ya. Heck, I'm rootin' for all of you guys and hope each of you brings home the bacon.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck guys!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 4, 2010)

post some pictures when you can! good luck!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2010)

Mark brought some "Muzzy" products for all the attendees. Its not too late to be a part of the weekend!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 5, 2010)

Rain,rain and more rain. Maybe after this system passes through ya'll get some pork on the ground. Pigs like to get into a depression on pile on top of each other. One way to stay warm. I've seen as big as 40 pounds on top of each other. Mike


----------



## Elbow (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't let the rain run you guys off! I was in it twice last week on my hunt just hung out under Madrona trees! Hang in there!
El


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 5, 2010)

1:00pm here and we've had over 2 1/2 inches so far here in Athens, Ga.. Still coming down too and the temperature is 36 degrees. Should be some good hunting after the rain. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 5, 2010)

Well so far it hasn't rained much, but its on its way


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 5, 2010)

No sightings this am. Rain is just about over so we are headed back out now.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 5, 2010)

Buckbacks, how's that dancing in the rain working out? Pigs ought to move when it quits. Good luck.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 5, 2010)

Well me and buckbacks went out after the rain. We was able to jump a bunch of deer before we got on a big ol hog that caught us out in the open and busted us. 
Then as we were walking down the road we noticed where hogs were wollaring in the road on top of our tracks coming in. Only 200 yards from our truck! 
We all are having a good time only wishing ya'll could have made it as well!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2010)

Yesterday Johnathon and I put in some hard miles. Maybe 6 of them. We seen a sow and some pigs that give us the slip n also got on a group w 4 big pigs and 6 smaller ones. We got to within 40yds til the wind changed our plans.  Nolan and my dad came to camp today n we had a big ole fish fry w all the goodies. This morning. Mark n Marty are goin to where we got on them last as we are stayin in n eating breakfast for the 1st time. My dad is cookin big!


----------



## markland (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey ya'll made it home quickly with a little detour thru my Ocmulgee spots, but it was too flooded to even get in there.  Had a great time hunting and camping with ya and a pleasure to meet ya Martin and you Dad and son, thanks for the amenities and accomodations and some great eating and good to see Jonathan and Marty again and meet DJ as well.  Beautiful place down there and lot's to see, look forward to getting down there again.  Oh Marty, I think I have some of your paperwork, get me your address and I will mail it back to ya!  Oh yeah and some new stories to tell around future campfires like the one about Marty's "missile" and Martins "chainsaw" noises!!  LOL


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2010)

Dennis and RogerB are the "chainsaw" champions. I heard you should never get between them

Camp was real wet. We had 2" of water at the camper door. Sat in 2" at the table and the fire "on stilts". Stick-n-string and I got on pigs all 3 days but only his miss and the sow w pigs were close enough for a shot.

I like to eat and we had some awesome steaks from Marty Friday night and Saturday some great fish(thanks to Dagator's breading mix) and my dad made some homegrown collard greens(which I didnt eat but everyone else jumped on).

It was 3 days of hard hunting and eating. I enjoyed it guys!

Mark I made good use of that backstrap right here....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4608484#post4608484


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2010)

One more pic of a tree I found...


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't forget Mark's "2-hour" chicken Thursday night!  It was really good.

I had a great time folks.  Found plenty of great hog and deer spots!  Just no hogs standing in the sign!


----------



## markland (Feb 9, 2010)

I told ya Marty there wasn't enough charcoal in there, but we made it happen.  It was good though!!  Wasn't it??
Don't forget to get me your information, you might need this!
I don't think the camper would have held up to Dennis and RogerP!!   See ya'll soon again, I hope!~


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great time. Wish I could've been down there too. Mike


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 9, 2010)

Let me tell ya'll those were some good collard greens! The best I have ever had! I had 3 helpings! All the food was great! And clays breading was unbelievable! Thanks clay!
I had a blast with you guys and look forward to the next hunt at ft Stewart! June?
The hunt was amazing along with the fellowship thanks guys!


----------



## Elbow (Feb 9, 2010)

I would have gone on this hunt just for the food alone! Looks yummy! 
Clay might have to give up his breading recipe!

Sounds like a lot of fun!
El


----------

